# Rangefinder



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a new rangefinder. I like the leupold because the numbers are red and easier to see. They just aren't clear on the arc ranges. For bowhunting I want the exact range from a tree stand just don't know which leupolds do them. Anybody know?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

leupold.com


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I looked at leupold.com and I know I have to get the tbr for the angle ranges but none of them say which one comes with red optics. All the ones I looked at at bass pro had the black optics and it just seemed hard to read. I saw the red ones there one time just can't remember which one it was.


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

Check out the Nikon Riflehunter 1000 or the Archer's Choice Max, the #'s and crosshair changes from red to black depending on the target you are ranging and the light conditions. If you are ranging a black bear, the range and crosshair will be a red led, if you ranging a whitetail it will be black, etc. It adjust for angle compensation 89 degrees up or down, and gives you the range to aim for.

If you are looking at a Archer only rangfinder, I heard from a little birdy that there will be a $60 mail in rebate on the Archer's Choice Max starting July 31st.

www.nikonhunting.com


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

the vendetta seems like a good idea, but watching how the rangefinder is mounted makes it seem like it wont stayed zeroed in.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

dlsalva said:


> the vendetta seems like a good idea, but watching how the rangefinder is mounted makes it seem like it wont stayed zeroed in.


sure would like to see it in writing that its legal to use in texas.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

berto said:


> sure would like to see it in writing that its legal to use in texas.


Why wouldn't it be? It doesn't illuminate the animal. That is all TPWD really restricts you on. And if it is a non-game animal or exotic, such as feral hog, you are allowed to cast a light on the animal.

It also is not used as a sighting device. TPWD is very specific about the legality of lighted pins and red-dot sights. The light or dot must remain inside the scope.

The vendetta is merely a bow-mounted rangefinder. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, and there is no visible laser, unless you are sighting the rangefinder in and then you can make the laser visible.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

We just installed a Vendetta on a Z7 x amd it was a booger to get aligned on the target but we did. A little problem we had was when we would get it aligned, then tighten the locking screw, the point of aim would move. Very frustrating. Also hard to hold a 65-70lb bow steady at full draw for a long period while adjusting RF.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

dlsalva said:


> yea, and there is no visible laser, unless you are sighting the rangefinder in and then you can make the laser visible.


is there a way to disable it. Meaning that it can not be turned on in the stand


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i guess the took the PDF off their webpage that showed what states they are legal to hunt in. I would love to get one, but Dont want to take my chances with a GW trying to prove a point. 350 for that and 500 for a fine.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I ended up getting the nikon archers max at the hunting show this weekend. $20 dollars off sale price plus the $60 mail in rebate. Will end up getting it for about $250. Not bad. Thanks for the tip on the rebate.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got a Nikon Lazer 800 waterproof and it works well. I've had it for a few years now with no complaints.


----------

